# What do you wear while riding?



## Abby

I wear pair of comfy jeans and a good pair of tennis shoes, but that can be dangerous. If are you going to be doing western for a while, I'd invest in a good pair of boots and chaps.


----------



## BananaBread

Just any riding boots? What type would you suggest?
I googled "riding chaps" and I saw ones that went to the knee, And then I saw some that cow boys wear and motor bike riders wear.
Which ones are the ones you were talking about. 

I apologize for my lack of knowledge. lol

Edit: Do 1/2 Chaps count as chaps? 

Sorry again for my.... "noobness?"
lol I don't know a word for it


----------



## Abby

Chaps:








Style: Shotgun.

You can get them in other styles too like equitation, ****** and there are a few others too but I can't think of them. I prefer this type as they are more showy:
http://www.rods.com/eccStoreImages/product_images/Spring06/8201h_L.jpg

******:
http://www.geocities.com/quirt4/******-dusty-400.jpg

Boots:









I prefer Ariat or Justin Roper boots. I like the Ariat Fat Babies for Winter riding. Toasty toes with traction on the snow so you don't have to changes shoes to ride! Ariat Heritage Roper boots are nice all 'round boots to ride in IMO.

--
edit- Half chaps are more for English riders. https://confac.securesites.net/MuddyCreekRainGearStore/images/HalfChapsColor.jpg
--


----------



## BananaBread

Just for basic lessons, and pleasure riding, like on trails and stuff, would I need chaps? 



















Are those for english or western riding? Or does it really matter?


----------



## Abby

If you're just riding trails and taking lessons, a pair of jeans and tennis with nice grippy treds will do fine. The boots you posted are english, as are the chaps.


----------



## JustDressageIt

All the stables I've ever ridden at require riders to wear a boot with a heel to prevent your feet slipping through the stirrup.

When I ride western, I wear a comfy pair of jeans (try doing a nice low squat, if you can't, the jeans are too tight) and comfy shirts, as well as boots - usually ropers.


----------



## BananaBread

Oh thanks. 
So just runners would work?
I also read about paddock boots?... Can those be used for western?
I was hoping that one day, maybe... I could try barrels. 
Umm. 
Chaps are ment to protect your leds from thorns and brush right? Thats what I read somewhere.


----------



## Abby

Field/paddock boots are kind of English tack. As long as you have a half in heel, I think, you are okay.

Try these, they are Ladies' Justin Boots 10" Pull-Ons:
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/pr...QF2V2B16FPG8HLQ2TNFDSP0XM0X8N39&pf_id=0029304

or you could go cheaper and get these. they aren't as pretty but they have a heel.
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/pr...A9EPTSQN5KE8KM26GX12TG7501801K3&pf_id=0029308


----------



## BananaBread

Thanks. I don't know if Ill buy expensive riding boots right off the hop, cause I want to see if I really like it first. Thanks so much.
Where do you get good riding jeans? 
My current jeans are skinny jeans, and I think they might be to tight for riding lol.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Well, really, I'll just wear boots, easy to ride in then sneakers (for me) and some joddies and a top! Then I'm right to go!


----------



## Vidaloco

I ride western/trail. I prefer yoga pants or boot cut breeches. I hate wearing jeans to ride on a long trail ride. I also prefer Ariat endurance shoes instead of boots. If I'm going someplace where there are snakes I wear tall cowboy boots and if I know I'll be hacking through areas without cut trails I wear my ******. 
Its dangerous to wear shoes that have too much tread and no heel. You want the sides of the sole to be smooth so it doesn't catch on the stirrup when you pull your foot out. and the heel so your foot won't slide through.
ariat endurance:









Edit: if you prefer jeans, try Wranglers I like the Aura by Wrangler, they are more comfy for riding then some.


----------



## Stepher

Definitly DO NOT wear running shoes, it makes it way to easy for your feet to slip through the stirrups. If you dont want to invest in expensive boots yet, get a pair of hiking boots, thats what I used to wear. And when you get jeans, try to get some that dont have a huge seam down the inside of your leg, because it can really rub if you arent riding properly (or a beginner, and just figuring everthing out :wink.
I ride in either jeans or breeches, and have paddock boots/ half chaps for the summer, and tall winter boots.


----------



## upnover

Stepher said:


> Definitly DO NOT wear running shoes, it makes it way to easy for your feet to slip through the stirrups.


Could not agree more! Definately a boot with a heel! It's different for English and Western. I don't let my english students wear cowboy boots, I don't know about the other way around. I'd call your trainer before you bought anything and see what she says. She may have something specific in mind or be able to recommend a good tack shop that has knowledgable staff who can help.


----------



## BananaBread

Thank you so much,  
I plan to call the stable, and ask what I should wear before I go. 



> ride western/trail. I prefer yoga pants or boot cut breeches.


You wear breeches? Arn't those english?
I wasn't sure I just thought I would ask...


----------



## PoptartShop

I wear riding boots of course, with a small heel.
I also wear jeans. & of course since it's chilly, a long-sleeved shirt & a jacket, that I make sure is ONLY for riding so it can get dirty lol.


----------



## Vidaloco

BananaBread said:


> Thank you so much,
> I plan to call the stable, and ask what I should wear before I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ride western/trail. I prefer yoga pants or boot cut breeches.
> 
> 
> 
> You wear breeches? Arn't those english?
> I wasn't sure I just thought I would ask...
Click to expand...

 :lol: Yes I wear breeches because I like the sticky butt and they are very comfortable. I do wear the boot cut though, not the tight around the ankle kind, the wouldn't go over my cowboy boots :lol: 
I found yoga pants are just as comfortable and cheaper but don't have the sticky butt 
Like these except those are pretty fancy and cost way more then I could spend.


----------



## BananaBread

Do you find the sticky bum helps?
Those seam like a good option, cause I don't have any jeans thats are... ridable? lol
Where do you get your yoga pants from?
All the ones I find are like pajamas.  lol


----------



## Vidaloco

BananaBread said:


> Do you find the sticky bum helps?
> Those seam like a good option, cause I don't have any jeans thats are... ridable? lol
> Where do you get your yoga pants from?
> All the ones I find are like pajamas.  lol


If I'm riding on a roughout seat the sticky isn't really necessary but on a smooth seat I think it really helps keep you stuck if your horse spooks sideways. 
Victoria's Secret has cute yoga pants and they are on sale right now 2 for $40  I just ordered a pair of the foldover ones but they haven't arrived yet 
forgot the link sorry wrong link geesh I must be tired :? http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...L-220049&page=1&cgname=OSCLOSPTZZZ&rfnbr=4623


----------



## appylover31803

i have 2 pairs of the yoga fold over pants from VS and oh my goodness! They are so comfortable! I love them to death


----------



## Vidaloco

:lol: Appy do you ever ride in them? They are sort of the same material as some breeches only no patch and a boot cut. I just love them to ride in.


----------



## appylover31803

never ridden in them. I'm kinda afraid to get them all dirty  

If i'm not wearing my breeches, i'll wear jeans. In the summer though, i rode in like sweat pant capri things and they were comfy, and i rode in shorts too


----------



## BananaBread

Thanks. I'm sure I can come up with something to wear. I just don't want to be odd for wearing breeches for western. lol. I can't find any boot cut breeches on any site Iook at. Would tack shops carry them?


----------



## Vidaloco

Dover saddlery carries a few boot cuts. There is also a stretch jean I have been meaning to try but havent yet. They have gotten good reviews in the magazines I have seen them in. They would maybe fit in a little better in a western school situation. http://www.horsewomanspirit.com/index.html

I have Smooth Stride riding pants with a full seat. I can't remember what the cost was but they are around $100 a pair. Not sure how much you want to spend.


----------



## kitten_Val

I ride in soft sport pants. Somehow my paint hates me riding in jeans (and I'm not big jeans fan anyway). Used to ride in sport shoes too, but that's dangerous. Got pair of western boot at Expo, and just so much more comfy than sport shoes!


----------



## .Delete.

Jeans with sweat pants overtop :wink: 

Subtract the sweatpants during the summer.

I wear what ever keeps me warm for the most part.

Again, except in the summer :wink:


----------



## nikelodeon79

I ride in jeans and Justin roper cowboy boots. I like the boots because they are comfy on the ground and in the saddle. ;-) 

As far as jeans are concerned, look for something that will fit over your boots (if you don't have jeans over the top of your boot, it tends to catch on the bottom of the stirrup fender). Jeans that are a little too long for you work best, because they tend to ride up when you sit in the saddle. Make sure the seam on the inside of your knees isn't too thick.

For a top, I usea t-shirt or long sleeved shirt, depending on the weather. If it's a bit chilly out, I'll use a down vest. Make sure the clothing isn't too baggy or loose so it doesn't catch on the horn or any other part of the saddle.

For headgear, I recommend a helmet. (They may already have these for use at the stable). If not, Troxel makes some inexpensive ones. Don't worry if they're english helmets, there aren't very many good western hat helmets out there, and they are quite expensive. ;-)


----------



## LikeWhoaa

I wear the same thing for both western and english.

A shirt (hoodie and jacket if it's the winter and freezing), jeans, Ariat fat baby boots, and my half chaps.


----------



## Brandon

I don't think you have to wear anythin fancy while ridin.. For me i just where boots and my wrangler jeans, but most of all wear a helmet. I mean especially if you just startin out, i mean everytime we ride i where a helmet.. Workin with a animal that big, you just don't know what can happen. If i where you, i would DEFINANTLY get some boots.. i mean those things, in my opinion, protect your feet when you trail ridin. I mean i couldnt tell you how many times T has got so close to a sharp branch and it scratch my lower leg and foot but sense i where boots i dont get scratched.


----------



## nikelodeon79

LikeWhoaa said:


> I wear the same thing for both western and english.
> 
> A shirt (hoodie and jacket if it's the winter and freezing), jeans, Ariat fat baby boots, and my half chaps.


I was told that Fat Babys weren't for riding... do they work well for you?

I just got a pair and they are unbelieveably comfortable. I haven't used them for riding, though... I got stepped on trimming hooves yesterday and didn't hardly feel a thing (though the toe got smooshed in and I had to take the boot off to pop it back out).


----------



## jazzyrider

i just thought id say soemthing: unless you have ankle high sneakers/joggers/runners whatever they are called in your area of the world i wouldnt recommend wearing them for riding especially if you are just learning to ride. if your foot goes forward in the stirrup it is quite easy for the laces to get stuck in front of the stirrup. if you come off like this you will likely get your foot caught in the stirrup.

dont stress too much about what you wear. just wear something comfortable and that you have freedom of movement in. if you get into showing or something eventually then you can work in the finer aspects of dress but for now just enjoy it


----------



## LikeWhoaa

nikelodeon79 said:


> LikeWhoaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the same thing for both western and english.
> 
> A shirt (hoodie and jacket if it's the winter and freezing), jeans, Ariat fat baby boots, and my half chaps.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that Fat Babys weren't for riding... do they work well for you?
> 
> I just got a pair and they are unbelieveably comfortable. I haven't used them for riding, though... I got stepped on trimming hooves yesterday and didn't hardly feel a thing (though the toe got smooshed in and I had to take the boot off to pop it back out).
Click to expand...

I know a lot of people who wear them while riding, and they work just fine for them (including me). I wouldn't wear them while let's say jumping, but for something like WP, their just fine to wear.


----------



## Appyt

I ride in jeans, a t-shirt(depending on the weather), and western boots. You can get either laceup paddock style boots or pull on western boots. Do not ride in tennis shoes. Boots are designed so they do not allow your foot to slip thru the stirrup. Be SAFE! 

You can ride in jeans or riding pants.. Jeans I suggest Wrangler 13MWZ bluejeans for riding. .They are very comfortable. I'd advise them if you use pull on western boots so they will cover the boot. You can even go to Walmart and get some cheap stretch jeans that work well for riding. 

Riding pants(english style) can easily be used with half chaps and paddock style lace up boots. Eng or western, no matter. Ariat and Twisted X are good comfortable boots. I wear them all the time. 

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## mlkarel2010

I just ride in jeans. Normally the ones that I can't or don't want to wear in public because they have holes are too big or are just plain ugly. With that I'll wear anything from a cut-off or tank top to a heavy winter coat. But normally a hoodie. I just wear some cowboy boots with it. Enless it's freezing then i wear snow boots.


----------



## amightytarzan5

i ride in shorts in warm weather (i live in louisiana so it gets hot!), jeans in warm weather, and either my paddock boots or my converses. it really depends on what i wear to school. i go riding with my friend a lot after school. in hot hot weather, i wear my bathing suit top and soffe shorts w/ my paddock boots.


----------



## Cheval

Today I rode in shorts (in a saddle) and shoes. The stirrups leathers just about killed my legs. Then I rode again but this time in my shorts and half-chaps. I got a pretty good cut! Ouch.


----------



## Vidaloco

I tried riding in shorts, cant do it :shock: I guess if you are just riding in an arena or round pen its ok. On a trail ride theres just too much stuff out there to get cut up on OUCH. Plus I want a little more between me and the bugs and snakes :lol:


----------



## Cheval

Vidaloco said:


> I tried riding in shorts, cant do it :shock: I guess if you are just riding in an arena or round pen its ok. On a trail ride theres just too much stuff out there to get cut up on OUCH. Plus I want a little more between me and the bugs and snakes :lol:


I was thinking of that, too! Hopefully I didn't get bite by any ticks (I have a phobia).


----------



## amightytarzan5

we don't really have trails around where i ride, just one to the creek. i don't wear bras that clasp in the front anymore though. i was jumping about 1'6" in a western saddle, and the horn broke my bra! it was my sister's too, but i hid it! lol! i'm not too worried about buggies though!


----------



## Horse_Chick

I used to do english riding and now i ride and show western.
*LESSONS AND EVERYDAY RIDING:*
If you have a western saddle then it doesn't really matter what type of pants you wear. I will just wear jeans or tackies as for a top then anything will do. You don't have to wear chaps to lessons. Chaps are used in showing.
Where this unless you are told by your instructors otherwise.

*SHOWING:*
Obviously a western saddle and try and have your saddle pad matching the colour of your show top. A nice show top, show pants or jeans under your chaps(most people use black or cream chaps)
Hope this helps.
If you have any other questions i will try and help you out.
xx


----------



## Kadiel

My opinion is If your just starting off in having some lessons its *most important to find yourself a pair of shoes with a flat sole and a heel!* 

This prevents your foot getting stuck in the stirrup if your horse spooks. Having a smooth sole lets your foot slip out easily and quickly.It also prevents being dragged. :? 

Boots are the best because they also protect the top of your foot. They're much tougher than runners. Getting steeped on by a horse can really hurt. :shock: 

Also if you have some stretchy comfy pants, I found tackies or yoga/gym pants the best. 

If you start enjoying the lessons i would think about buying a pair of half chaps/or full length ones (it comes down to personal opinion) and a helmet. Hopefully your ridding school provides helmets if you don't own one. 

Nowadays when i ride i use sticky bum jodies, tall boots or half chaps with jodie boots, gloves and a helmet..

With all that said about safety I hope you enjoy the lessons!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

this probably wont help you as i ride english but oh well....

head-
helmet

top half-
generally a t-shirt and if its cold my nagwear riding jacket (not my show one...a waterproof, windproof kinda jacket)

hands-
black riding gloves or bare hands

bottom half-
comfy jodhs (but occasionally if it's really cold i wear trackies [tracksuit pants for those who haven't heard of tracky-dacks] over the top of them)

legs-
keiffer black half-chaps

feet-
black dublin daily jodhy boots (just general riding boots)

sorry because this probably doesn't help you one bit as our riding styles are very different.

you dont need chaps for riding......i prefer them but you dont have to have them. also a good pair of riding boots and a helmet is a good choice.


----------



## PoptartShop

On Sunday I got new riding breeches, & new boots. 
New gloves, too. LOL.  & I got some polo shirts.

My breeches:
http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-3509
But they are in tan. 

My boots:

http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-38282


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

PoptartShop said:


> On Sunday I got new riding breeches, & new boots.
> New gloves, too. LOL.  & I got some polo shirts.
> 
> My breeches:
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-3509
> But they are in tan.
> 
> My boots:
> 
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-38282


i had a look at em.....great choice 

the zip up on the tall boots will help .......most times tall boots suck to your legs and are difficult to get off! 

i tried my sisters tsll boots on once.......i found that they were way too small in the toes and way to big up the top....i spose you can't win sometimes


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I ride in the most comfy jeans I have clean and what ever shirt I don't care to get horse boogers on! If its cold I wear a jacket again...one where horse boogers don't matter. I have ridden anything from barefoot with flip flops and with tennis shoes and boots... those decisions were dumb, dumbest and I finally got it right! 

I like my Dan Post boots...they are thin old style cowboy boots...I wouldn't ride if Fat babies...if you like them opt out for the Pro babies...they are meant for riding...same boot different sole.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks.  Yeah, my friend has tall boots that do NOT zip-up, she regrets buying them. :lol: The zipper really does help.


----------



## my2geldings

I don't ride western so I'll just post what I wear during every day riding:
*Helmet* Charles Owen
*Gloves* Baby blue in color, love them!
*Ariat Boots/close contact half chaps*
I always have spurs on as well, just a 1/4inch POW. I ride many different horses and you never know when you will have use for them.

then either jeans or riding pants, whichever pair is clean and first found. Then a t-shirt. I'm big into hoodies and I like vests so thats usually what I wear.

*ALWAYS RIDE WITH A WORKING CELL PHONE ON ME*


----------



## PoptartShop

So today I tried riding in my new boots...the leather still has to stretch out a bit, but they are soo comfy to ride in!  I love 'em.


----------



## my2geldings

The pair of half chaps I own are the Close Contact ones from Ariat. They are the most comfy half chaps I have ever owned.

http://www.classicdressage.com/acatalog/closecontact.jpg

When I was considering buying them I was worried about the zipper but these things have been thru quite a bit and they are not letting go at all. Strongly advise anyone to get them. They are fabulous!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ariat does have some nice stuff.


----------



## Vidaloco

I went riding in a pair of capri pants the other day. Not recommended. Besides getting them dirty, my legs stick to the stirrup leather. :x Not sure how some people can stand to ride in shorts. I'd have to have a large bottle of Monkey Butt powder :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL! Yeah, I only ride in pants...no matter how hot it is. Although, riding bareback in capris or shorts isn't so bad, LOL!


----------



## my2geldings

Vidaloco said:


> I went riding in a pair of capri pants the other day. Not recommended. Besides getting them dirty, my legs stick to the stirrup leather. :x Not sure how some people can stand to ride in shorts. I'd have to have a large bottle of Monkey Butt powder :lol:


yes! and get the inside of your leg pinched. I did it once, havent done it since and never will. The only time I've done it again was bareback where there was nothing to get pinched on


----------



## PoptartShop

I found out that to keep my new riding boots clean, I can simply brush them off with one of my brushes to keep them looking nice!  Some leather cleaner works, too.


----------



## ILuv2ride

I ride mostly english but i will tell you what i wear for both:
For all you need to wear closed toed shoes like boots or tenis shoes work.
For english i wear speacil pants but for western i wear Jeans.
A Pair of Half or full chaps will stop you from getting a saddle rash.(you wont get a rash the first time it will take alot of ridding.
Dont forget a helment not a bike one. but some riding places will provide one if your new.
Gloves are helpful but not needed.

Anymore Qs plz ask!


----------

